# 1970's Rugby



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I found this picture the other week

Redcar RUFC Colts XV 1975/76 Season .... we played around 30 games and only lost one that season Hartlepool Old Boys beat us in the first game of the season and we beat them in the last.

Redcar used to be a big club in the old amateur days .... five senior XV's and a colts XV .... now they are down to two senior sides with an occasional third XV ... more of a sports club now than a rugby club with soccer, squash, gymnasium etc.

I am not saying which one I am :biggrin: seems such a long time ago now


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

JoT said:


> I am not saying which one I am :biggrin:


 Sounds like a perfect competition to me ... Spot JoT


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Superb! I reckon you're the 4th one in from the left, back row? Either that or the one kneeling in the blue tracky bottoms...... :laugh:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> Superb! I reckon you're the 4th one in from the left, back row?


 No :biggrin:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hmmm, 2nd choice, back row, furthest left?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> Either that or the one kneeling in the blue tracky bottoms......


 That's Stan our manager .... top man he was ... I hope he is still going strong


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

front row the one on the left as you look at it.

if you look closely he is vissibly leaning to his left so that can't be John.

The three on the right of the front row are leaning right, that's not you next to the coach is it.

btw some of these look a bit old to be colts!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

None of them. JoT would never wear Red. :biggrin:


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Front row, 3rd from left :hmmm9uh:

Why are some wearing black shorts and the others white?

You had some right hairy nellies in your team :laugh:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm going to go for the chap in the middle, front row. Clearly about to grab a shower and then off down the Locarno!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> btw some of these look a bit old to be colts!


 We were all 19 or under on the 1st September 1975, when the picture was taken some were 20 ... and it was the 70's :laugh:



raketakat said:


> Why are some wearing black shorts and the others white?
> 
> You had some right hairy nellies in your team  .


 Shorts? There wasn't a lot of money around so whatever you had you wore.

Hairy nellies :laugh: it was 1976 when this photo was taken ......


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

I think that I'm fortunate in not being able to see JoT's pic :laugh:


----------



## rifleman (Oct 19, 2004)

It contains a lot of hair


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I remember that era well, the Welsh were at their best. Didn't they win either a triple crown, championship or grand slam for virtually every year of the 70's?

JPR, JJ, Gareth Edwards et all


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I remember that era well, the Welsh were at their best. Didn't they win either a triple crown, championship or grand slam for virtually every year of the 70's?
> 
> JPR, JJ, Gareth Edwards et all


 With Eddie Waring commentary, superb.

Great pic Jot, and a fine collection of 'mullets' :biggrin:

Foz


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

foztex said:


> With Eddie Waring commentary, superb.
> 
> Great pic Jot, and a fine collection of 'mullets' emoticons/default_biggrin.png
> 
> Foz


 Eddie Waring :jawdrop1: he was Rugby League :biggrin:

I grew up listening to Bill McLaren ..... the best commentator ever IMO :yes:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

JoT said:


> Eddie Waring he was Rugby League
> 
> I grew up listening to Bill McLaren ..... the best commentator ever IMO


 Oops, in my defence I was a mere child!

I have great memories of sitting watching the rugby with my Dad, I loved the names of the players and how they were pronounced by the comentator.

I will ask my Dad who we listened to next time we chat.

cheers

Foz


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

foztex said:


> Oops, in my defence I was a mere child.
> 
> I have great memories of sitting watching the rugby with my Dad, I loved the names of the players and how they were pronounced by the commentator.
> 
> ...


 Foz it sounds like it could be Waring the voice of Rugby League for almost 30 years on Saturday Grandstand .... couldn't imagine that happening now.

I played League as a junior schoolboy and used to go and watch Wigan at Central Park .... I have even got a signed picture of Billy Boston somewhere in my mother's house


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

I guess back row, second from the right-hand side.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

JoT said:


> I grew up listening to Bill McLaren ..... the best commentator ever IMO


 One of the best sports voices in the world - "like a mad giraffe!"

Amazon UK sell a great Bill McLaren 'best of' DVD and they also now have the '73 AB/Baabaas match on DVD. When I want to teach my teammates how important support is I show them that DVD (but I FF past all the forward passes :laugh:

Can't see the IPB image, JoT - Though from the comments that may be fortunate :biggrin:

Here's a team (President's XV) photo from Miltary Club C'ships in Georgia, the weekend before my alumni game in NY. It's been a dear month with the end of the club season, watches are on the back burner until June


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> One of the best sports voices in the world - "like a mad giraffe!"
> 
> Amazon UK sell a great Bill McLaren 'best of' DVD and they also now have the '73 AB/Baabaas match on DVD When I want to teach my team mates how important support is I show them that DVD (but I FF past all the forward passes
> 
> ...


 I like the "cammo" shirts Colin :thumbsup:

the image should be working again, I have been rearranging my files.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JoT said:


> I am not saying which one I am seems such a long time ago now


 Are you telling yet? I can't help looking at that pic and thinking "Kes"


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

JoT said:


> I like the "cammo" shirts Colin
> 
> the image should be working again, I have been rearranging my files.


 Godek Rugby Supply, long a supporter of military rugby in the US, made up the jerseys for us in the new ACU pattern - they were the crow item of the tournament

Pic working, I would have guessed front row, 3rd from left as Ian did.


----------

